# Dont FEED THE NINJA...



## Cryozombie (Jun 14, 2003)

http://user.mc.net/~tknopnk/114.jpg


----------



## tonbo (Jun 16, 2003)

LOL!!

"Stay in the box, Billy.  It's for your own good...."

Peace--


----------

